# Hi, new like everyone else posting here.



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello,
I'm fairly new to mice, and just got into them after buying several at Petco (told myself if they ever had any with colors, I was getting them). I know, I know, not the best quality, but they're healthy and active. I'm assuming that these are rejects from someone who breeds for show since they all have flaws in their colors/patterns.

Well, it sparked my interest, and I found out that mice come in a very wide array of colors and patterns. This is gonna be just like the chickens all over again.... I guess I just felt I needed an explanation to my newness. : / And that I already know my mice arn't going to be good breeders or anything. (Well, maybe Double Stuff, she's a banded reject but has the most amazing/delicate face). So with that, i go to post else where, and begin my search for better stock.

Thanks for ready my babble!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Most chain store mice are not any individual breeder's culls, but actually mass-produced mice, though some stores don't use the company's distributor. If I remember correctly, Sunpet is their new distributor, after they switched from US Global Exotics. The ethics of the methods of production are debatable, but the mice I got from there (either the Sunpet or the USGE mice) have been lower quality markings-wise, but about equal health-wise to the pet breeder mice in my area. Unfortunately, buying mice from a mass-distributor means you lose a lot in that first two weeks or so. The mice at the store have a very fast turnover rate (mine sells over a hundred mice a week), and once they've been packed, shipped, unpacked into large tanks, poked, prodded, driven home, and unpacked again, it's been a really stressful week for them. If all yours are the right genders and survive a month, you're doing fantastically well. Otherwise, they do have a replacement policy. :/

I babble at least as much as anybody, and despite what may seem like an ominous response, we sure are glad to see you here! I'm looking forward to pictures. Also, Double Stuff is a great name for a black banded.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy, neighbor!

Hey! I'm in Minneapolis! I started with a couple of mousies from a Petco almost 13 years ago. And I bought a couple from them as recently as last January; one does need to be choosy, but it's not impossible to find healthy good looking mousies there. I suppose it depends on the source that provides that particular store.

I'd love to know if you are close enough for us to meet. I always have 'surplus' mousies, especially right now I'm full to the max with a large variety of colors, markings and types.

I'm interested in fancy chickens myself. I'm interested in all criters, but I've spent a good amount of time liiking at websites about them.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

@Laigaie
Thanks for the info, I didn't know that. And yeah, Petco does, its a 30 day policy. So far these guys are doing good. I don't know how much faith I have in them staying that way, the petco i got them from has been having some respritory problems with there mice. There were a couple really gross ones, all matted and yellow, but these looked nice, and I figured i'd take my chances. I'm a natural rescource major, and we've covered stress/overcrowding on animals and how it spreads diseases quicker.

@moustress
Ah, now after I have pmd you back, i see you've answered my colors question. Funny, cuz I was reading some of your posts in the genetics section yesterday, browsing over the tri-colors. I have to say, they have the potential to be my favorite of the colors, either that or the Tans. Maybe I'm just drawn to high contrast?


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, my mice have made it two weeks, so I'm halfway to doing "fantastically well." ; )


----------

